# Guru de la Bolsa en ForoCoches



## Albertini (23 Jul 2012)

No se si es un Troll o el tio de verdad sabe de lo que habla, tiene un avatar e Goku ::

En Julio-Agosto tendreis la oportunidad de casi DOBLAR ahorros en 4 meses - Página 10 - ForoCoches


----------



## Lovecraf (23 Jul 2012)

Su nik es Shikazz0 y el 13 de mayo (por ahora lo está clavando) dijo:

"Bien, no me juego la cuenta, pero visto el tema de los que pronosticaban la crisis del ladrillo y tal me he propuesto abrir un hilo Nostradamus y puede interesaros el tema, mis predicciones:

-El IBEX bajará de 6000 puntos antes del 31 de Agosto de 2012 
-El IBEX NO bajará de 5000 puntos, de hecho no creo que lo haga nunca, pero bueno, el owned me lo juego a que no los bajará este año
-El BBVA bajará de 4 € antes del 31 de Agosto de 2012
-El BBVA NO bajará de 3 €, de hecho no creo que lo haga nunca, pero bueno, el owned me lo juego a que no los bajará este año
-Antes del 31 de Diciembre de 2012 el BBVA habrá tocado los 6.5 (o más)

Si comprais BBVA a 3.99 (yo recomiendo esperar a 3.75 como poco, aunque bueno, he dicho 4 € para asegurar) y vendeis a 6.5 es una rentabilidad del 63% en 3 meses, a ver quien os da ese beneficio(y pongo 6.5 para ir sobre seguro, yo creo que irá a más de 7 € y a largo plazo a más de 10 y 12 €)

Si teneis huevos y apurais a comprar a 3.25 (no sé si llegará pero es una posibilidad) sería doblar vuestro dinero invertido en 2 meses

Probablemente el día D (el día que toquemos mínimos) será un día de Julio o Agosto en el que habrá una noticia catastrófica, los telediarios dirán que el mundo se va a acabar, que la bolsa cae un 5%, pánico vendedor y tal, ese dia los pardillos venderán lo que han comprado a vete saber que precio y los peces gordos van a comprar a saco y van a forrarse, en tendencias alcistas se dice compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia, en tendencias bajistas, vende con el rumor (quiebra de España, rescate y tal), COMPRA con la noticia (cuando los telediarios digan que se acaba el mundo es la hora siempre y cuando el IBEX esté por debajo de 5800 puntos, he puesto 6000 para asegurar, también creo que los mínimos como mucho deberían ser 5250 + una pequeña dilatación pero he puesto 5000 para asegurar)

Yo pronostico 2 posibles paradas, una está en 3.15-3.30 y la otra en 3.575-3.725

No me juego el owned en esto pero creo que pasará (aunque puede llevar años):

-El IBEX empezará un nuevo tramo alcista que seguramente le llevará a máximos (16000 puntos)
-El BBVA empezará un nuevo tramo alcista que seguramente le llevará a máximos (algo más de 14 € por acción)

PD: Es posible que haya un rebote técnico que nos llevaría a 6 € del BBVA y 6630 puntos del IBEX aproximadamente y muchos os pensareis que es un owned, pero no, tiene que hacer ésto para seguir bajando

Ah, los americanos también corregirán, los muy guarros han subido desde 2009 como campeones mientras nosotros nos pudriamos en el infierno, pero van 5 ondas y les toca corrección en ABC hasta 1075 puntos del S&P (-24.5% desde máximos)

El IBEX nos ha dado muchas hostias, pero ahora nos va a dar muchas alegrías

NO ME JUEGO LA CUENTA! Solo el owned y espero que si alguno me hace caso y consigue ahorrar algo en los 2-3 meses que quedan de espera e invertirlo se saque su buen dinerillo

Dejo un gráfico de los yankees dónde se ven los 3 módulos alcistas clavados y que en teoría ya han tocado techo y la proyección de caída, cruce del MACD semanal, mala señal que augura caídas, HCHi en el VIX que augura caídas, divergencia bajista entre el MACD diario y el precio desde hace 6 meses, vamos que no invita al optimismo precisamente, a partir de 1255 podría pararse, pero yo creo que los cabrones merecen bajar hasta los 1080 puntos almenos después de doblar su cotización en 3 años y creo que lo van a hacer"


----------



## torrefacto (23 Jul 2012)

Troll y de los grandes


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Jul 2012)

Pues yo espero algo parecido. En agosto meto en IBEX, pero no me fio de los bancos.


----------



## xmax (23 Jul 2012)

Depeche!!! Manifiestate y sácanos de dudas...

Yo por lo pronto haré caso a Depeche... que dice que la bolsa no tocar...

Suerte a los que os metáis...


----------



## Lovecraf (23 Jul 2012)

Pero hay que leerse su hilo, el tío no se esconde, opina con su criterio de analisis técnico. aportando sus gráficos y explicaciones.

pd: Me quiero registrar en forocoches pero hace falta invitación de alguno de sus foreros. Si no os importa... pues eso. gracias


----------



## Electricman (23 Jul 2012)

He abierto un hilo hablando de esto y me lo han cerrado, así que me paso a este.

El tío este ha ido acertando en su previsiones. Ojala acierte, pero me parece exagerado los de los 16000 puntos.


----------



## Kaoska_p (23 Jul 2012)

Yo creo que su escenario se puede cumplir mas o menos en cuanto a lo que va a ocurrir en los proximos meses, pero lo que no me creo NI DE COÑA es que recuperemos los 16000, eso me parece ciencia ficción por lo menos en 5-10 años, imposible de todas todas.

Estoy de acuerdo con él en que BBVA y SAn van a tocar un precio, durante los proximos semanas/meses, en que en unos pocos meses despues el que haya comprado en suelo ganará un 50-100% como POCO. Ya pasó en 2008-2009 y volverá a pasar, porque esas acciones son asi, caen mucho y suben mucho.
El problema evidentemente es acertar el suelo, hoy SAN por ejemplo ya ha tocado los 3.9

En mi opinion, si llegan a tocar 3.25 - 3.75, comprar ahi va a tener una muy buena relacion rentabilidad/riesgo. ¿qué puede caer más? quizá..... pero más probable será que reboten como minimo hasta los 5-6


----------



## Kaoska_p (23 Jul 2012)

Y añadir que efectivamente se viene cumpliendo lo de que cuando la prensa no se pone tremendista la cosa baja, y luego en un "rato" cuando teoricamente no hay motivo, te sube un montón

Por ejemplo a principios de 2011 andabamos aun por los 9500-10500 y parecía que lo peor de la crisis habia pasado segun los medios, sin embargo el Ibex empezó a bajar y en unos pocos meses ya estaba tonteando los 7000.... y tuvimos un verano en que parecía que nos moríamos todos. Cuando estabamos a punto de morir, volvió a subir ..... y bueno, ya nos habíamos salvado otra vez... y zasca, para abajo otra vez y ahora estamos que parece que ya no hay salida.


----------



## kuroi (3 Ene 2013)

Ha acertado de lleno, en mayo dijo que subiria y ha subido 3000 puntos


----------



## tonypower (3 Ene 2013)

Casualidad o seguramente el tio es bueno


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (3 Ene 2013)

Pues el tío lo ha "clavao".


----------



## Josebs (3 Ene 2013)

16000 el ibex, ni jarto de grifa :Baile: oseas que doblamos la capitalizacion del indice...no estaria mal, pero el batacazo seria monumental...::


----------



## kasper98 (4 Ene 2013)

el tio pronostica lo que le parece a el pero usa terminos de bolsa yo creo que si sabe de lo que habla.
16000?no lo se pero cuando no se tenga miedo a la economia de España entrara mucho dinero mucho puede que tenga razon.


----------



## kemado (4 Ene 2013)

Pues que quereis que os diga. Viendo la tematica y el contenido del resto de sus mensajes......Dudo mucho de que sea un lumbreras en economia.
Pero frikis hay en todos los sitio y pudiera ser.


----------



## Sharik (4 Ene 2013)

Forocoches es muy grande y habra posteado mensajes de todo tipo, pero Shikaz00 sabe de lo que habla, hablo con conocimiento de causa, he compartido con el muchos dias operando en la bolsa y posteando en la plataforma bolsera de FC...y junto con nuestro master, capi y rivo (otros tres foreros bastante bien encaminados en sus predicciones) la verdad es que pasamos unas mañanas majas

Saludos!

EDIT: ahora bien, esto es como todo, no digo que vaya a volver o no a los 16.000, cada uno hace sus interpretaciones, y opera en base a aquellas con las que se siente a gusto, pero bien es cierto que he visto hacer a Shikaz00 predicciones un poco "locas" que finalmente han acabado por cumplirse y nos hemos quedado todos con cara de... pero será hijo de... ::


----------



## Rexter (4 Ene 2013)

kemado dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga. Viendo la tematica y el contenido del resto de sus mensajes......Dudo mucho de que sea un lumbreras en economia.
> Pero frikis hay en todos los sitio y pudiera ser.



En este mismo foro hay gente que postea cosas muy interesantes sobre economía e inversiones y también chorradas en otros subforos como en la guardería.


----------



## Latigo (4 Ene 2013)

Si pone las cosas antes que sucedan y se puede medir es bueno


----------



## Gürtelito (4 Ene 2013)

Lo raro es que la CNMV no le haya requerido información a FC del pavo. ::


----------



## Sharik (4 Ene 2013)

La CNMV me extraña que se pase por FC, como mucho ojearan la plataforma...pero como se tengan que poner a revisar todos y cada uno de los hilos...se lian a contratar a gente y acabamos con el paro por debajo del 10% jejejeje


----------



## taipan (4 Ene 2013)

¿Alqguien puede re-postear sus sugerencias para los que no tenemos acceso a FC?


----------



## Shikazz0 (4 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes, me he registrado al enterarme en FC de la existencia de este hilo y para aclarar algunas cosas.

Primero decir que no soy un gurú ni mucho menos, tampoco soy alguien que se aburría en casa y decidió abrir un hilo así a boleo a ver si acertaba algo, se podría decir que sé de qué hablo, aunque no lo suficiente como para que me investigue la CNMV (no tengo información privilegiada, simplemente analizo gráficos mediante análisis técnico)

Segundo decir que aunque a priori parezca que he acertado no es del todo cierto, el rebote sucedió más o menos tal como dije, pero desde mi punto de vista no es el definitivo, o sea que espero una caída que empezará antes de verano (de hecho creo que en 1 o 2 meses como mucho), y que llevará al IBEX a nuevos mínimos, esos mínimos pueden estar entre 2900 puntos (en el peor de los casos) y 5300 (en el mejor de los casos), aunque bueno, la posibilidad de los 2900 puntos ya la advertí en la primera página del hilo de FC del que hablais, en ese momento pensaba que era una posibilidad remota pero cada vez va cobrando fuerza y hay que tenerla en cuenta. Comentar también que el IBEX puede dar un último estirón hasta 9350 puntos (o no) pero se avecina tormenta...

EEUU tiene un problema enorme, está peor que en 2009 y lo único que han hecho durante 3 años es maquillar el problema aumentando más y más y más la deuda, las bolsas se han inflado un montón y en mi opinión van a estallar, tanto el DAX alemán como el S&P y DJ estadounidenses ya rondaron los niveles actuales tanto en el 2000 como en el 2007 ¿qué pasó entonces? DAX -65% y -55%, S&P -50% y -55% y el DJ -35% y -50%, vamos, que no fueron caidas precisamente suaves... Pero vamos, en el mejor de los casos tendrían que hacer una corrección en ABC que sería del 25% o más, 1075 puntos para el S&P (base de la onda 5), 5000 puntos para el DAX (mínimos de 2011) y 10770 para el DOW Jones, y el IBEX, que siempre sobrereacciona tendría ese -35% que le llevaría a 5300 puntos (que es lo que comentaba antes), si se da el peor de los casos y todos los índices se van a mínimos pues el IBEX veo la posibilidad de que se cumpla una onda C igual a la A

Dejo gráficos para que entendais un poco a que me refiero, y las divergencias bajistas con el MACD que demuestran que van perdiendo fuerza, como digo no tiene porque ser ahora que empiecen a caer, puede tardar un mes o dos, depende del tiempo que tarden los peces gordos en distribuir

S&P:







IBEX "mejor de los casos" haciendo una onda C proporcional en %:







IBEX "en el peor de los casos" haciendo una onda C exactamente igual que la A en puntos, también he marcado las principales señales de compra y venta, y ahora nos dan una señal de venta (aunque digo que no tiene porque ser inmediata, pueden pasar unas semanas o meses):







Después de todo este temporal, creo que el S&P y Dow Jones van a iniciar un nuevo ciclo que empezará con la superación de máximos para 2014-2016 y de ahí un buen tramo al alza que podría llevarlo a más de 50.000, 100.000 puntos, 150.000 puntos quizás, es muy complicado de saber, hasta 2040, y luego a repetir el ciclo, en ese mismo impulso alcista creo que el IBEX, aunque esté en 2900 puntos, va a volver a 16000 puntos, superarlos y llegar a más tal vez... No es la primera vez que pasa, son ciclos de 10 años de crisis, 20 años de subidas (cifras orientativas, obviamente), ya pasó en el 29, volvió a pasar en los 80, pasa ahora y volverá a pasar en 2040 o por ahí... Despues entre periodos hay "minicrisis" pero bueno, os dejo el ejemplo del DOW Jones:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Ene 2013)

Es que si yo quiero saber lo que dice el análisis técnico del Ibex 35 no tengo que ponerme a revisar todas las gráficas, simplemente hago click en este enlace:
Analisis Tecnico del IBEX 35 | Señales IBEX | Analisis del Ibex 35 - Diario


----------



## Shikazz0 (4 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Es que si yo quiero saber lo que dice el análisis técnico del Ibex 35 no tengo que ponerme a revisar todas las gráficas, simplemente hago click en este enlace:
> Analisis Tecnico del IBEX 35 | Señales IBEX | Analisis del Ibex 35 - Diario



Pues esos indicadores cuando yo dije "ahora el ibex va a rebotar" estaban en "venta fuerte" todos, y pasaron a compra cuando el IBEX ya rondaba los 7000 y pico puntos (cuando yo había comprado a 6200 puntos)

Ahora dicen compra fuerte, yo me pondré corto en breve (unos puntitos más arriba) mientras gente como tú compra, y cuando esos indicadores cambien a "venta fuerte" los que compren ahora ya habrán perdido 1000 puntos...

En resumen, los indicadores NO SON ANÁLISIS TÉCNICOS, y "predicen" el pasado, vamos, que cuando te dan señal de compra o venta ya se ha pasado el momento hace días o semanas


----------



## Sharik (4 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Pues esos indicadores cuando yo dije "ahora el ibex va a rebotar" estaban en "venta fuerte" todos, y pasaron a compra cuando el IBEX ya rondaba los 7000 y pico puntos (cuando yo había comprado a 6200 puntos)
> 
> Ahora dicen compra fuerte, yo me pondré corto en breve (unos puntitos más arriba) mientras gente como tú compra, y cuando esos indicadores cambien a "venta fuerte" los que compren ahora ya habrán perdido 1000 puntos...
> 
> En resumen, los indicadores NO SON ANÁLISIS TÉCNICOS, y "predicen" el pasado, vamos, que cuando te dan señal de compra o venta ya se ha pasado el momento hace días o semanas



Esto no es FC, aqui si aciertas no se reconoce y ha sido pura chiripa...aparte de que por aqui no esta demasiado bien visto el AT (como a chamanes nos tratan :nusenuse: )

No te comas la cabeza intentando explicarlo...haters gonna hate


----------



## currito (5 Ene 2013)

Sr Shikazzo gracias por pasarse por burbuja y le pido que siga posteando por aquí. 

Ya puestos, ¿qué cree que pasará con los títulos de Bankia?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Pues esos indicadores cuando yo dije "ahora el ibex va a rebotar" estaban en "venta fuerte" todos, y pasaron a compra cuando el IBEX ya rondaba los 7000 y pico puntos (cuando yo había comprado a 6200 puntos)
> 
> Ahora dicen compra fuerte, yo me pondré corto en breve (unos puntitos más arriba) mientras gente como tú compra, y cuando esos indicadores cambien a "venta fuerte" los que compren ahora ya habrán perdido 1000 puntos...
> 
> En resumen, los indicadores NO SON ANÁLISIS TÉCNICOS, y "predicen" el pasado, vamos, que cuando te dan señal de compra o venta ya se ha pasado el momento hace días o semanas



Estás invitado a este hilo, si quieres compartir algo o discutir del tema, encontrarás opiniones interesantes. Igual ya lo conoces.

Saludos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-enero-2013-the-end-is-here-58.html


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

¿tu inviertes en un valor porque unas líneas te lo dicen? ¿sin tener en cuenta el entorno económico/político actual?

¿Qué pasaría si mañana Grecia anuncia su quiebra y salida del Euro? 

Por muchos indicadores que te digan que el IBEX va a subir, puedes ir olvidándote ya que una caída de un 10% en un día no se libra.


Estadísticamente el análisis técnico falla más que acierta, de hecho hay un libro de análisis técnico cuyo título no me acuerdo, que trata sobre la efectividad del análisis técnico mirándolo desde un punto de vista estadístico. 

Y si te das cuenta, no hay un solo fondo de inversión que utilice únicamente el análisis técnico, y la mayoría ni lo utilizan.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Ene 2013)

En el libro "Practical Speculation" de Victor Niederhoffer se desmonta la patraña de las velas japonesas y las magufadas que envuelven al famoso AT.

Aparte de dicho libro, existe otro mucho más antiguo ( escrito a máquina la version que yo lei!! ), de cuyo nombre desgraciadamente no me acuerdo, y que analiza patrones de velas durante largos periodos de tiempo. La conclusion era que basicamente tiene la misma efectividad que entrar y salir al azar.

El único AT que "funciona" ( notese el entrecomillado ), es en el muy corto plazo y en los activos de gran liquidez, y desde luego no lo hacen traders trazando lineas, fibonaccis, ni patrones de diamante ni nada de eso, sino con análisis estadístico serio. Y funciona precisamente porque todo el mundo usa este tipo de tecnicas para el corto plazo, por lo que se crean patrones "lógicos" por aquello de la profecia autocumplida.

Todos los demas libros que he leido son magufadas, especialmente el de "Mas alla de las velas" de Steve Nison y tantísimos más, que rodean al tema de misticismo sin dar ni una sola prueba válida.

Aporta mucho más cualquier libro de Kostolany o Soros, sinceramente.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Ene 2013)

No veo porque el análisis técnico y el fundamental deban ser mutuamente excluyentes, cualquier inversor serio coordina los dos. 
Si yo antes de tomar una decisión puedo tener dos opiniones diferentes porque he de conformarme sólo con escuchar una.
En lo que estoy de acuerdo es que el AF se va haciendo absurdo a corto plazo por el factor aleatoriedad lo mismo que el AT se va haciendo absurdo en el largo por el factor determinismo. ::


----------



## Rexter (5 Ene 2013)

Si vas a corto plazo debes usar el Análisis técnico ya que el fundamental solo tiene vistas a largo ya que muchas veces la especulación hace cosas contrarias a los previsto en el AT. No creo que se excluyan sino que tan solo se usan para cosas diferentes y a veces uno prefiere uno u otro dependiendo de su forma de invertir.
El análisis técnico suele funcionar porque si mucha gente lo conoce significa que tienes muchas personas realizando acciones similiares, muchas veces con grandes capitales, por lo que realmente lo que haces no es predecir lo que va a pasar, sino provocarlo (esta reflexión la encontré en no me acuerdo qué libro, creo que era Padre rico padre pobre).
Me gustan los dos tipos, pero como no me van los plazos cortos, más que nada por mi escaso capital, no uso el análisis técnico, como mucho para ver las tendencias a medio plazo.


----------



## Rexter (5 Ene 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Pero es que eso es absurdo, si se piensa bien. Si eso fuese así, probablemente los analistas técnicos ganarían dinero de manera más o menos sistemática, y lograrían rentabilidades mucho mayores que la media. Pero lo cierto es que, a largo plazo y gran escala, los que usan análisis técnico en el mejor de los casos no baten al mercado y en la mayoría pierden dinero. Ojo, a largo plazo. Los únicos que ganan dinero seguro son los vendedores de libros, los que dan conferencias y, con mucha diferencia, los brokers.
> 
> ¿Algún estudio que defienda lo contrario? No, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que pasa en las burbujas por ejemplo, cuando un valor está sobrevalorado el que tiene se pone a vender y para ello están las gacelas en lo alto de la montaña para comprar las acciones que el otro suelta y luego se llevan el batacazo, eso pasó en la burbuja de las .COM
Edito: que conste que no defiendo el AT, me parece que muchas veces falla y lo que refleja la realidad es el fundamental ya que se basa en el estado real de una empresa, y su vas a largo es en el que te tienes que fijar, a parte de que no se mirar el AT, tan solo alguna resistencia y alguna tendencia, pero con lo de medias, cruces y demás ya me pierdo.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿tu inviertes en un valor porque unas líneas te lo dicen? ¿sin tener en cuenta el entorno económico/político actual?
> 
> ¿Qué pasaría si mañana Grecia anuncia su quiebra y salida del Euro?
> 
> ...



Claro claro, veamos "el entorno político/social":

-EEUU debe 13 o 14 billones de dólares en 2007, está a 1500 puntos el S&P
-EEUU debe 14 o 15 billones de dólares en 2009, no ha cambiado mucho nada economicamente hablando excepto que se ha destapado el pastel, está el mercado a mitad de precio, 700 puntos
-EEUU debe 16.4 billones de dólares en 2013, mucha más deuda pública que en 2009 y en 2007 pero sigue estando en máximos 

¿Algo falla en tu "entorno político/social" ¿no? La bolsa tiene poco que ver con la economía REAL y mucho que ver con la psicología humana, euforia, pánico, etc, y el análisis técnico sirve precisamente para analizar la psicología humana

Otro ejemplo es Bankia, ¿qué ha hecho Bankia o su "entorno político/social" para subir un 48% ayer?

Por cierto, eso de que dices que el análisis técnico falla más que acierta me gustaría saber qué tipo de análisis técnico, si te refieres a indicadores, cortes del MACD y demás que "predicen" el pasado estoy completamente de acuerdo, cuando te dan la señal ya se ha pasado el momento, pero eso no es análisis técnico sino indicadores


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Cusbe11 el artículo que enlazas falla cuando dice que las tendencias no existen, las tendencias sí existen y se basan en análisis fundamentales o en burbujas, véase el caso de empresas como Apple, Inditex o metales como el oro.
> 
> Para mí el anásis técnico sirve sólo a corto plazo para saber cuál es la base y el techo del canal y por tanto saber cuándo el precio se desvía hacia arriba o hacia abajo de la tendencia.
> 
> Por cierto que las tendencias no son eternas, siempre llega un momento en el que se rompen, pero esto se produce siempre por una noticia que echa por tierra los fundamentos en los que hasta ese momento se basaba la tendencia, otros en lugar de usar análisis técnico o fundamental usan el "news trading", entran y salen dependiendo de las noticias que se vayan produciendo, por lo que al final del día los principales movimientos NO son aleatorios, sino que se basan en hechos reales. Aunque siempre hay componentes aleatorios en el mercado (esto no lo discuto, ya que la naturaleza humana es impredecible) los movimientos con más volumen, que son los que determinan la tendencia del mercado, siempre están fundamentados en algo.



Sería muy bueno basarse en las noticias, sí, el problema es que el mercado se mueve ANTES de que se sepan las noticias y tú luego lees el diario y dices "joder, por eso es por lo que estas semanas ha bajado tanto tal acción", los grandes tienen información privilegiada que tú no tienes, si te posicionas con la noticia estás perdido... Por eso se suele decir "compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia"


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Claro claro, veamos "el entorno político/social":
> 
> -EEUU debe 13 o 14 billones de dólares en 2007, está a 1500 puntos el S&P
> -EEUU debe 14 o 15 billones de dólares en 2009, no ha cambiado mucho nada economicamente hablando excepto que se ha destapado el pastel, está el mercado a mitad de precio, 700 puntos
> ...



En ese punto he dejado de leer. Como decía Kostolany, la economía es un hombre que pasea, y la bolsa es el perro que va con él, a veces se adelanta, a veces se atrasa, pero nunca se va excesivamente lejos.

De esa observación tan simple es de donde viene gran parte de la cointegración de pares, el concepto matemático que plasma esto de una forma "científica".


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En ese punto he dejado de leer. Como decía Kostolany, la economía es un hombre que pasea, y la bolsa es el perro que va con él, a veces se adelanta, a veces se atrasa, pero nunca se va excesivamente lejos.
> 
> De esa observación tan simple es de donde viene gran parte de la cointegración de pares, el concepto matemático que plasma esto de una forma "científica".



Ok, entonces me puedes explicar porque Santander en 2007 valía 10 €, en 2009 valía 3 €, en 2011 valía 9 €, en 2012 valía 3.8 € y en 2013 vale 6.5 €?

Tu perro tiene la correa muy larga para dar variaciones dónde se triplica la valoración de una acción eh... ¿O será que tiene más que ver con la psicología, como decía yo, y cuando hay euforia la cotización sube sin parar y cuando hay pánico baja sin razón? El pánico y la euforia es algo que el análisis técnico puede analizar y lo hace, el análisis fundamental te habría dicho que entre 2007 y 2013 el valor de Santander es el mismo practicamente


----------



## Sharik (5 Ene 2013)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En el libro "Practical Speculation" de Victor Niederhoffer se desmonta la patraña de las velas japonesas y las magufadas que envuelven al famoso AT.
> 
> Aparte de dicho libro, existe otro mucho más antiguo ( escrito a máquina la version que yo lei!! ), de cuyo nombre desgraciadamente no me acuerdo, y que analiza patrones de velas durante largos periodos de tiempo. La conclusion era que basicamente tiene la misma efectividad que entrar y salir al azar.
> 
> ...



Subrayo y pongo en negrita algo que he pensado siempre desde que empece a usar el AT y empece a ver, que magufada o no funcionaba...

Ya sea por profecia autocumplida o porque las lineas son capaces de predecir el futuro (cosa menos probable) el AT funciona, el que no lo quiera ver...genial por el, que use el fundamental, pero descartar del todo el AT me parece una soberana idiotez, por mucho que fuese profecia autocumplida...¿quien no se habria puesto corto contra la libra cuando hablo Soros y la tiro al inframundo? Pues toma profecia autocumplida...


----------



## Rexter (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Ok, entonces me puedes explicar porque Santander en 2007 valía 10 €, en 2009 valía 3 €, en 2011 valía 9 €, en 2012 valía 3.8 € y en 2013 vale 6.5 €?
> 
> Tu perro tiene la correa muy larga para dar variaciones dónde se triplica la valoración de una acción eh... ¿O será que tiene más que ver con la psicología, como decía yo, y cuando hay euforia la cotización sube sin parar y cuando hay pánico baja sin razón? El pánico y la euforia es algo que el análisis técnico puede analizar y lo hace, el análisis fundamental te habría dicho que entre 2007 y 2013 el valor de Santander es el mismo practicamente



Es que el análisis fundamental y el técnico se usa para cosas distintas. Con el fundamental no puedes invertir o especular con la vista al propio año ni al siguiente, con el análisis técnico si puedes hacerlo, pero no puedes especular ni invertir a largo.
Al menos esa es mi opinión.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Subrayo y pongo en negrita algo que he pensado siempre desde que empece a usar el AT y empece a ver, que magufada o no funcionaba...
> 
> Ya sea por profecia autocumplida o porque las lineas son capaces de predecir el futuro (cosa menos probable) el AT funciona, el que no lo quiera ver...genial por el, que use el fundamental, pero descartar del todo el AT me parece una soberana idiotez, por mucho que fuese profecia autocumplida...¿quien no se habria puesto corto contra la libra cuando hablo Soros y la tiro al inframundo? Pues toma profecia autocumplida...



El análisis técnico funciona por psicología de masas y en los últimos años porque la mayor parte del mercado es controlado por ordenadores que precisamente se basan en el análisis técnico para operar (las máquinas no tienen sentimientos, simplemente datos)

No voy a ponerme a discutir si funciona o no funciona, porque para mí es obvio, lo que está claro es que la gente se piensa que dominar el análisis técnico está tirado y no es verdad, no son dos líneas en un gráfico ni cosas de esas y tiene que hacer lo que digo yo sí o sí, existen probabilidades, puntos de giro y tal, no puedes predecir exactamente que va a hacer el mercado pero si puedes tener la suficiente idea de lo que va a hacer como para ganarle dinero, pero bueno, cada cual a lo suyo, si os guiais por fundamental adelante, no es nada malo a larguísimo plazo

Por cierto, ahora tanto los fundamentales como los técnicos, los técnicos "de bar" verán tendencia alcista, por supuesto, pero me refiero a los que usamos análisis técnico de verdad, no líneas de tendencia veremo que se masca la tragedia ¿no? Vamos, yo por técnico veo que no hay ni un 10% de margen de subida (quizás en el IBEX sí un 12 o un 13%, pero en el DAX y el S&P más de un 10% no les queda), pero vamos, que hay mucho más recorrido a la baja que al alza, por fundamental lo mismo, EEUU está peor que nunca y su bolsa en máximos ¿eso es normal?

Apuesto a que veremos el S&P por debajo de 1100 puntos (-25% desde la cotización actual y lo digo en una tendencia alcista clara), a ver a quien le da la razón el mercado


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazzo obviamente los mercados se mueven por la psicología, yo soy el primer partidario de esto, pero te estas equivocando de lleno si crees que análisis técnico predice el comportamiento del mercado. 

La bolsa no es más que un juego de oferta y demanda, y si muchas personas hacen lo mismo, el precio del valor subirá o bajará. 

Un ejemplo es el hedge fund manager David Einhorn que si se presenta a una conference call de una empresa y empiece a lanzar preguntas puñaladas a los directivos, al cabo de 1 hora las acciones de dicha empresa caen más de un 10%. ¿porqué? porque mucha gente le hace caso y hacen que el precio del valor se desplome. 
Pero esas preguntas-puñaladas están basado en las cuentas/contabilidad de la empresa, y eso es parte del análisis fundamental.

El análisis técnico funciona A VECES porque mucha gente hace lo mismo (sobretodo pececillos), en el mercado de futuros, los tiburones se aprovechan de los que usan análisis técnico para directamente comerse a los peces ya que pueden preveer sus jugadas, y si alguien ha trabajado alguna vez para una firma de prop trading, sabrá de lo que hablo. Es pura psicología. 

Solo te digo varias cosas: 

1) Los analistas técnicos ganan dinero escribiendo libros en vez de en el mercado de valores.
2) Los hedge funds NO USAN el análisis técnico. 
3) Las firmas de Propietary trading NO USAN NISIQUIERA GRÁFICOS

Mi teoría es que el análisis técnico se inventó para atraer más pececillos a los mercados y saber que es lo que hacen cada momento. 

Eso no quita que de vez en cuando aciertes, como en el poker, cualquier estrategia aleatoria puede obtener beneficios durante algún tiempo, pero a largo plazo sea una estrategia perdedora.

y te lo digo de primera mano, trabajo para una hedge fund, y si en una entrevista de trabajo mencionas que eres un experto en análisis técnico, se rien de ti, directamente.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

Por cierto todo lo que dice Cuzzbe 100% oro puro, puede que no os haga ganar dinero, pero no perderlo por seguir las gilipolleces del AT seguro.

Par aprender a ganar primero hay que saber no perder.


----------



## djun (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0,
en el caso de producirse estas bajadas en el ibex, quizá 5.300 ó 2.900 aprox, después, para las subidas, en qué valores confías más, cuáles crees que pueden revalorizarse más que los demás. Lo digo porque los bancos Santander y BBVA parece que se revalorizan bastante después de anteriores caídas, pero sin embargo también los bancos están muy jodidos. Por la deuda que tienen o los pufos que ocultan. ¿Qué valores prefieres y de cuáles huyes?

Te agradezco tu participación, un saludo. 

P.D.:¿Tienes un blog donde poder leerte?
Hace falta una invitación para registrarse en Foro coches. ¿Alguien me puede invitar?


----------



## Latigo (5 Ene 2013)

Los mercados financieros tienden a ser perfectos.

Si fueran perfectos sería imposible ganar dinero constantemente, pero hay muchos gestores que se han forrado.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow hablas de que los hedge funds no usan técnico como si fueran el ejemplo a seguir, cuando en 2010, con las bolsas subiendo un 30% sacaban un 15% TAE, y eso teniendo información privilegiada (como dices, sacan rumores de que tal empresa tiene malos resultados y demás mierda cuando el pequeño inversor sólo puede enterarse tarde y mal cuando el mercado ya ha corregido el precio todo lo que lo tenía que corregir), vamos, que no son los poseedores de la verdad

Mirando datos desde 1997 hasta 2008 la mayoría de Hedge Funds tienen rentabilidades similares a los del S&P (y menores que los del IBEX, por ejemplo), vamos, que ni a largo plazo ganan al mercado y eso teniendo poder hasta niveles ilimitados

Y bueno, aunque ellos ganaran al mercado, tú nunca podrías seguir sus estrategias porque ellos tienen información y poder, que tú nunca tendrás (a no ser que te conviertas en un gran gestor), vamos, que no es una posibilidad dedicarse a copiar sus estrategias, aunque mires exactamente cuales son sus operaciones siempre llegarás tarde y mal...

Cada cual que siga sus estrategias, pero atacar el análisis técnico al mismo tiempo que se alaba los méritos de unos fondos de inversión que sacan menos rentabilidad que los índices principales me parece cuanto menos curioso


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Ene 2013)

Lo más importante de todo análisis no es saber donde invertir sino donde NO. 
Ahora mismo un buen analista diría que hay que huír del Ibex para invertir. ::


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> Shikazz0,
> en el caso de producirse estas bajadas en el ibex, quizá 5.300 ó 2.900 aprox, después, para las subidas, en qué valores confías más, cuáles crees que pueden revalorizarse más que los demás. Lo digo porque los bancos Santander y BBVA parece que se revalorizan bastante después de anteriores caídas, pero sin embargo también los bancos están muy jodidos. Por la deuda que tienen o los pufos que ocultan. ¿Qué valores prefieres y de cuáles huyes?
> 
> Te agradezco tu participación, un saludo.
> ...



Santander es un clásico y a mí personalmente me gusta más que BBVA por su rentabilidad por dividendo

Otras empresas que me pueden llegar a gustar serían Red Electrica, Gas Natural, incluso una pequeña parte de la cartera (pequeña pequeña) la dedicaría a ACS, que se ha comportado bastante bien ultimamente, digo empresas de diferentes sectores para diversificar, aunque está claro que hablo a día de hoy, si Inditex bajara a 50 € tendría claro que es practicamente la primera opción, ahora me parece sobrevalorada, sinceramente ¿qué puede irse a 200 €? Seguro, y a 1000 €, pero yo no me subiré a un tren en marcha que ha multiplicado su valor por 5 en 4 años

Hay otras como OHL, Amadeus It Holding, Grifols, que parecen buenas apuestas de futuro a priori, pero eso debe decidirse en el momento de comprar, no un año antes, es dificil opinar ahora

Y sobre el blog, iré poniendo mis opiniones aquí, no me considero "profesional" como para abrir un blog de bolsa



bankiero dijo:


> Lo más importante de todo análisis no es saber donde invertir sino donde NO.
> Ahora mismo un buen analista diría que hay que huír del Ibex para invertir. ::



Yo, que no sé si soy bueno o malo, diría que hay que huir de todos los mercados europeos y norteamericanos, y ya de paso incluyo a Japón, si tuviese que salvar alguno quizás sería el FTSE inglés que quizás aguante un poco mejor el tirón, pero a los demás les veo un buen recorrido a la baja, especial mención al portugués, italiano y español, el griego ya sin comentarios xD De los demás mercados no hablo porque no los conozco, seguro que hay buenas oportunidades en algún mercado emergente, pero no tengo ni idea


----------



## Sharik (5 Ene 2013)

djun dijo:


> Shikazz0,
> en el caso de producirse estas bajadas en el ibex, quizá 5.300 ó 2.900 aprox, después, para las subidas, en qué valores confías más, cuáles crees que pueden revalorizarse más que los demás. Lo digo porque los bancos Santander y BBVA parece que se revalorizan bastante después de anteriores caídas, pero sin embargo también los bancos están muy jodidos. Por la deuda que tienen o los pufos que ocultan. ¿Qué valores prefieres y de cuáles huyes?
> 
> Te agradezco tu participación, un saludo.
> ...



Las invitaciones estan restingidas desde hace tiempo, pero realizando una donacion de 5€ a una ONG es posible acceder a una

En este hilo estan las instrucciones [Vol IV] - FC solidario - 29.000€ Recaudados. Dona tus invis, 1er aviso. - ForoCoches


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

Si crees que puedes hacerlo mejor que los hedge funds o que estás mejor preparado que equipos formados por PHDs, MBA, o MSF en universidad como Harvard o standford, con recursos multimillonarios e información privilegiada... Halla tu

¿crees que algo tan simple puede funcionar a largo plazo? si fuera así todo el mundo sería multimillonario y los inversores en vez de invertir su dinero en Hedge funds, invertirían su dinero en alguien llamado Shikazzo.

Yo te reto a que registres una cuenta en Bolsia.com, y veamos qué rentabilidades consigues, así nos demuestras lo efectivo del análisis técnico


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

El HFT usa análisis estadístico, sus estrategias están basadas en el backtesting en su mayoría, y sobretodo en las oportunidades de ARBITRAJE. ¿Porqué creéis que hoy en día el scalping ya no es posible? Porque el HFT ha copado todo el mercado. Dentro de poco desaparecerán los market makers. 

Un lenguaje de programación bastante conocido entre los que "intentan" hacer trading automático es MQL4 y MQL5. Y ahí sí que usan el análisis técnico como principal estrategia, sobretodo en Forex. 

Pero planteate ahora porqué los únicos que ganan dinero en MQL4 y MQL5 son precisamente los que ofrecen sus servicios como programador de dichos lenguajes. Osea tu le comentas tu estrategia al que va a programarlo y él te hace el bot, y le pagas por sus servicios. ¿No crees que si fuesen ricos no estarían programando para los demás por 50 duros?

Los verdaderos y famosos QUANTS, son gente con PHD en matemáticas/ingeniería informática/físicos y que son preparados en las propias firmas de inversión cuando se les contrata, ¿tú crees que puedes copiar sus estrategias?¿tú crees que alguien necesita un doctorado en matemáticas para programar una estrategia de 4 chorradas de análisis técnico?


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si crees que puedes hacerlo mejor que los hedge funds o que estás mejor preparado que equipos formados por PHDs, MBA, o MSF en universidad como Harvard o standford, con recursos multimillonarios e información privilegiada... Halla tu
> 
> ¿crees que algo tan simple puede funcionar a largo plazo? si fuera así todo el mundo sería multimillonario y los inversores en vez de invertir su dinero en Hedge funds, invertirían su dinero en alguien llamado Shikazzo.
> 
> Yo te reto a que registres una cuenta en Bolsia.com, y veamos qué rentabilidades consigues, así nos demuestras lo efectivo del análisis técnico



A ver, pero cual es tu conclusión? No meterse en bolsa? Meterlo todo en lo que lo metan los Hedge Funds? Copiarlos? Meterlo todo a plazo fijo? No sé, a ver, explica un poco tu sistema


----------



## nomada (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0, aqui solo te van a decir que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas y que ha sido pura suerte (y ademas que ellos ya lo sabian antes de que pasase).


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

nomada dijo:


> Shikazz0, aqui solo te van a decir que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas y que ha sido pura suerte (y ademas que ellos ya lo sabian antes de que pasase).



Pero siempre está bien aprender nuevas estrategias de mercado, supongo que si piensan que el sistema es malo tendrán una estrategia mejor ¿sino porque están en este subforo de bolsa e inversiones?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> A ver, pero cual es tu conclusión? *No meterse en bolsa*? Meterlo todo en Hedge Funds? Meterlo todo a plazo fijo? No sé, a ver, explica un poco tu sistema



Si te metes en bolsa por el análisis técnico, obviamente es mejor estar al margen.

¿Meterlo en hedge funds? Si tienes pocos ahorros, sería mil veces mejor vender paraguas a la salida de un metro en un día lluvioso, o vender bocadillos a la salida de una discoteca.

¿A plazo fijo? Ni de coña

¿Mi sistema? Necesitarías 4 años de carrera en Finanzas y Contabilidad, 2 años de trading + 1 de inversión + muchos sábados y domingos viviendo con taquicardia y al límite + miles de horas invertidas leyendo noticias, rumores, balances contables de las empresas + miles de horas jugando a ser nostradamus tratando de descifrar las decisiones de los directivos de las empresas, del BCE, del FMI... y de como los mercados reaccionarán dependiendo de estas estrategias.

¿Resultados? 

- Como trader: 95% de rentabilidad haciendo trading, con apalancamiento medio de 10:1, rentabilidad como trader total apalancamiento incluido: 1500%
- Como inversor: 45% de rentabilidad cerré el ejercicio del 2012, rentabilidad total: 450%

Algunos análisis realizados en Burbuja: Acerté en TODOS

NOKIA
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../347220-nokia-gran-inversion-nuevo-apple.html
FACEBOOK
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/357292-facebook-subiendo-23-premarket.html
APPLE
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/351164-principio-del-de-apple.html
YELP
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/346952-a-yelp-le-espera-gran-desplome.html

Todos los valores hay que REANALIZARLOS con frecuencia, y predecir algo a 2 años vista es tremendamente complicado ya que mil cosas pueden ocurrir. 

Y créeme, no va a ocurrir nada importante porque lo diga el análisis técnico, eso es una gilipollez.

Tampoco voy a describir mi método, a mi me pagan por ello y gano dinero por ello, ¿crees que lo voy a decir?, NO. Curratelo que a mi me ha llevado años de esfuerzo, con taquicardias, depresiones, etc. 

Solo trato de salvar vuestros peniques, no trato de haceros ganar dinero. La última vez que intente colaborar y hacer ganar dinero a la gente, acabé recibiendo palos por todos lados (leer hilo de NOKIA), pero los que me hicieron caso (unos pocos) han ganado mucho dinero por ello.

El otro forero ha dado una explicación bastante acertada del AT, pero cada uno es libre de usar su dinero de la manera que crea conveniente

Mi cartera en Bolsia como parte de un experimento de una estrategia de inversión:

44.58% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujajaja en Bolsia.com

Por el número de visitas a mi cartera de Bolsia diría que alguien me está copiando los movimientos de ahí, la cartera tiene 1600 visitas y yo apenas la habré visitado 200 a lo sumo. No recomiendo a NADIE copiar estrategias de NADIE y muchísimo menos SIN ENTENDERLO, no saber porqué funciona o no funciona algo y hacerle caso, eso es un suicidio. Ya dije antes que no recomendaba que me copiasen la estrategia (que ademas es una estrategia en prueba y con una diversificación insuficiente) y que no me haría responsable de las posibles consecuencias.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Bueno, pues la conclusión que saco es que propones que metamos el dinero debajo del colchón, ya que en bolsa no nos podemos meter, en hedge funds tampoco y en plazo fijo ni de coña comentas, o sea que...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Bueno, pues la conclusión que saco es que propones que metamos el dinero debajo del colchón, ya que en bolsa no nos podemos meter, en hedge funds tampoco y en plazo fijo ni de coña comentas, o sea que...



Si te has fijado en lo que he dicho y lo piensas un poco, lo mejor es que lo inviertas en tí mismo. Eso es la mejor inversión que puedes hacer.

No veo mal invertir en bolsa si no lo haces por análisis técnico, de hecho hay veces que hay que cometer errores para aprender, pero elegir el análisis técnico el error te va a salir caro.

En hedge funds deberías de diversificar, y eso es la mejor opción si tienes mucho dinero. 

Con poco dinero, hay miles de inversiones más rentables que la bolsa, con menor riesgo y mayor rentabilidad, pero requieren más tiempo. El problema de la gente es las personas son vagas por defecto, y siempre acuden al lugar que requiere menor esfuerzo y se pueden obtener rentabilidades extraordinarias, y se creen que es muy fácil conseguirlo porque practicamente todo lo que escuchan son historias de éxito, pero la realidad es que el 95% de las personas pierden dinero en la bolsa, lo que pasa es que los que pierden prefieren callárselo.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (5 Ene 2013)

Buenas tardes Shikazz0, lo primero gracias por compartir tus conocimientos en Foro Burbuja, y ahora una pregunta que creo saber la respuesta:

Se que el mercado de la vivienda está jodido en España, pero no crees que habría que ir planteándose empezar a mirar algo?

En cuanto a los valores inmobiliarios tipo Colonial y Reyal Urbis, que opinión te merecen tras el castigo bursátil que llevan desde 2006-2007, serían una buena inversión especulativa? Gracias de antemano Shikazz0.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (5 Ene 2013)

Se que pensaréis que estoy loco, pero es lo que opino.


----------



## MrMonedas (5 Ene 2013)

*Plata y oro ?*

Shikazz0, creo que tu sistema es bueno y comparto que el 2013 va a ser fatal.

Ya sé que tu fuerte es el tema bursatil, pero me gustaría conocer tu opinión en cuanto al tema de la plata y el oro. Gracias 8:


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si te has fijado en lo que he dicho y lo piensas un poco, lo mejor es que lo inviertas en tí mismo. Eso es la mejor inversión que puedes hacer.
> 
> No veo mal invertir en bolsa si no lo haces por análisis técnico, de hecho hay veces que hay que cometer errores para aprender, pero elegir el análisis técnico el error te va a salir caro.
> 
> ...



El problema es que no comentas por dónde empezar para sacar esa metodología de "análisis fundamental" (cuando dices que lo mejor es invertir en uno mismo pienso que te refieres a nivel de estudios)

Por otra parte dices que te dedicas al trading, y en ese caso sí que me parece imposible que tenga algo que ver con análisis fundamental, puede que sí con noticias pero cuando llegan a tus oídos las manos fuertes debería hacer horas que han hecho todos los movimientos pertinentes, o sea que no entiendo cómo puedes tradear si no usas ni técnico, ni fundamental, ni información privilegiada...



Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Buenas tardes Shikazz0, lo primero gracias por compartir tus conocimientos en Foro Burbuja, y ahora una pregunta que creo saber la respuesta:
> 
> Se que el mercado de la vivienda está jodido en España, pero no crees que habría que ir planteándose empezar a mirar algo?
> 
> En cuanto a los valores inmobiliarios tipo Colonial y Reyal Urbis, que opinión te merecen tras el castigo bursátil que llevan desde 2006-2007, serían una buena inversión especulativa? Gracias de antemano Shikazz0.



Aún me acuerdo con inmobiliaria colonial saqué bastante buena rentabilidad en 2008 con una OPA de un fondo dubaití xD, en esa época compré cerca de 1.4 y vendí a 1.70 y pico (que serían 140 y 170 € de las acciones actuales), ahora está muchísimo más abajo, ha bajado casi un 99% desde entonces...

Yo sinceramente, a una empresa eternamente bajista no sé yo que atractivo le veis, ha bajado casi un 99.9% desde máximos, es verdad que está "barato", pero... Cuando había bajado un 99% estaba igualmente "barato" a 10 € y desde ahí hasta hoy ha bajado aún un 90% para quien comprara a esos precios, no sé si me explico

El mercado inmobiliario en españa es una mierda, sobran cientos de miles de viviendas, hay pueblos fantasma, gente que no puede comprar casas y bancos que no conceden créditos ¿qué futuro podría tener? En Japón hace 20 años que chupan crisis inmobiliaria, en 2027, cuando hayan pasado 20 años desde el estallido de la burbuja ya nos ponemos a mirar inmobiliarias, yo ahora ni con un palo las tocaba, y menos teniendo en cuenta que espero caídas de fuertes a muy fuertes en todos los índices europeos y norteamericanos



MrMonedas dijo:


> Shikazz0, creo que tu sistema es bueno y comparto que el 2013 va a ser fatal.
> 
> Ya sé que tu fuerte es el tema bursatil, pero me gustaría conocer tu opinión en cuanto al tema de la plata y el oro. Gracias 8:



Ya he dado mi opinión aquí sobre el oro, y la plata es más o menos lo mismo, están cerca del techo aunque puede que superen máximos los proximos 1 o 2 años, pasado eso espero varias décadas de tendencia bajista

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8035600-post385.html


----------



## Cafalsk28 (5 Ene 2013)

El oro está en máximos y a punto de reventar, no se cuando, pero de subir no creo que tenga mucho recorrido, es sólo una opinión mía.


----------



## MrMonedas (5 Ene 2013)

Gracias por contestar, a ver si entre todos aprendemos lo máximo posible. :rolleye:


----------



## Cafalsk28 (5 Ene 2013)

Aún me acuerdo con inmobiliaria colonial saqué bastante buena rentabilidad en 2008 con una OPA de un fondo dubaití xD, en esa época compré cerca de 1.4 y vendí a 1.70 y pico (que serían 140 y 170 € de las acciones actuales), ahora está muchísimo más abajo, ha bajado casi un 99% desde entonces...

Yo sinceramente, a una empresa eternamente bajista no sé yo que atractivo le veis, ha bajado casi un 99.9% desde máximos, es verdad que está "barato", pero... Cuando había bajado un 99% estaba igualmente "barato" a 10 € y desde ahí hasta hoy ha bajado aún un 90% para quien comprara a esos precios, no sé si me explico

El mercado inmobiliario en españa es una mierda, sobran cientos de miles de viviendas, hay pueblos fantasma, gente que no puede comprar casas y bancos que no conceden créditos ¿qué futuro podría tener? En Japón hace 20 años que chupan crisis inmobiliaria, en 2027, cuando hayan pasado 20 años desde el estallido de la burbuja ya nos ponemos a mirar inmobiliarias, yo ahora ni con un palo las tocaba, y menos teniendo en cuenta que espero caídas de fuertes a muy fuertes en todos los índices europeos y norteamericanos



Ya he dado mi opinión aquí sobre el oro, y la plata es más o menos lo mismo, están cerca del techo aunque puede que superen máximos los proximos 1 o 2 años, pasado eso espero varias décadas de tendencia bajista

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8035600-post385.html[/QUOTE]

Gracias por tu opinión Shikazz0, pero a mi lo que me mosquea es el pesimismo que hay referente a este sector.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Gracias por tu opinión Shikazz0, pero a mi lo que me mosquea es el pesimismo que hay referente a este sector.



¿Y qué esperas en un país con la pirámide poblacional invirtiéndose, inmigrantes marchándose y emigrantes que se van a buscarse la vida a UK o Alemania (o sea que cada vez somos menos y los que emigran a España tienen poquísimo poder adquisitivo) dónde sobran cientos de miles de viviendas y además hay muchas empresas de construcción e inmobiliaria lo que se traduce en guerra de precios?

Pues si tenemos que:

-Los potenciales clientes cada vez serán menos
-Los bancos ya no dan tanto dinero y por tanto el poder adquisitivo es menor
-Sobran muchas viviendas, mucha oferta para poca demanda
-Cuando hay mucha oferta para poca demanda baja el precio de venta y, por tanto, el margen de beneficio

Pues es lógico que se castigue el sector durante años o incluso décadas


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> El problema es que no comentas por dónde empezar para sacar esa metodología de "análisis fundamental" (cuando dices que lo mejor es invertir en uno mismo pienso que te refieres a nivel de estudios)
> 
> Por otra parte dices que te dedicas al trading, y en ese caso sí que me parece imposible que tenga algo que ver con análisis fundamental, puede que sí con noticias pero cuando llegan a tus oídos las manos fuertes debería hacer horas que han hecho todos los movimientos pertinentes, o sea que no entiendo cómo puedes tradear si no usas ni técnico, ni fundamental, ni información privilegiada...



Creo que he sido más que claro, empezar por hacer una carrera relacionado con la bolsa, economía, ADE, finanzas y contabilidad..., o hacer un master en finanzas si ya tienes una carrera. Y experiencia mucha experiencia invertiendo por tí mismo.

Yo para el trading hacía una técnica llamada "trading the news", y repito, experiencia por encima de todo, no te aferres a proverbios o verdades a medias como "cuando sale en las noticias ya está descontado", "compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia", yo puedo demostrar que todo eso es una verdad a medias, no siempre se da el caso, ni siquiera en la mayoría de las veces. Lo que no dicen es que no todo el mundo interpreta de igual forma las noticias, ni de la manera correcta... no digo más.
Usar el analisis fundamental para hacer trading ES POSIBLE, descubrir como, eso te toca hacerlo a ti si decides hacerme caso.

Lo mio no es trading intradía, lo hago a veces pero muy pocas, mis trades suelen durar de 2 días a 2 semanas. Mis inversiones duran +6 meses.

Ahora soy inversor porque no tengo suficiente tiempo para hacer trading + es frustrante con taquicardia+ epocas que se alternan entre depresión y euforia (eso explica el comportamiento maniaco depresivo de la bolsa), como dije en otro hilo, ahora vivo feliz, tranquilo y sin la taquicardia de antaño. 

Mi cartera está formada por 25 activos, en su mayoría del sector tecnológico y de energías, sectores en los que estoy especializado.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (5 Ene 2013)

Puedes probar un experimento, vete a la página de la sociedad de tasación, ahí tienes los precios nominales por m2 de la vivienda en España desde 1985. Luego coges un gráfico del precio de la onza de oro en EUROS, no en dólares USA, desde la misma fecha, y transformas el precio nominal de cada semestre en el equivalente en onzas de oro......verás que grata sorpresa te llevas.....
El VALOR máximo de la vivienda se marcó en diciembre de 2004 aunque bien es cierto que el PRECIO máximo se tocó en 2007, el PRECIO MEDIO de la vivienda en España a caído desde los máximos de 2007 un 25% .....peeeroo.....su VALOR equivalente en onzas de oro nominadas en euros a caído desde los máximos registrados en diciembre de 2004 un nada despreciable 75% EN TÉRMINOS REALES, la valoración, que no su precio, estaría actualmente en niveles de mediados de 1988.

Entre eso y el pesimismo reinante, no se....puede que tengas razón y que no lo debamos tocar hasta 2027.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> ¿Y qué esperas en un país con la pirámide poblacional invirtiéndose, inmigrantes marchándose y emigrantes que se van a buscarse la vida a UK o Alemania (o sea que cada vez somos menos y los que emigran a España tienen poquísimo poder adquisitivo) dónde sobran cientos de miles de viviendas y además hay muchas empresas de construcción e inmobiliaria lo que se traduce en guerra de precios?
> 
> Pues si tenemos que:
> 
> ...



Por cierto shikazzo, dudo que tu uses únicamente el análisis técnico, creía que lo hacías porque en tu primer post decías "vende a X, compra a Y, va a subir a Z, y se desploma en..." porque unas lineas lo decían

Si usas AT y AF a la vez, no le veo mucho peligro, pero usas AT solamente, es un suicidio.


----------



## Shikazz0 (5 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Por cierto shikazzo, dudo que tu uses únicamente el análisis técnico, creía que lo hacías porque en tu primer post decías "vende a X, compra a Y, va a subir a Z, y se desploma en..." porque unas lineas lo decían
> 
> Si usas AT y AF a la vez, no le veo mucho peligro, pero usas AT solamente, es un suicidio.



A eso que he hecho ahí con el sector inmobiliario yo no lo considero análisis fundamental a tu nivel (noticias, rumores, resultados, etc) , lo considero más bien sentido común

Me alegro de haberme registrado sólo por la crítica constructiva que me he llevado, cada día se aprende algo nuevo, en los próximos meses intentaré mejorar mi operativa gracias a ello


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Ene 2013)

Yo me dedico al trading a corto (movimientos intrahoras) y hay cosas del análisis técnico que sirven y otras que no sirven para nada.
Ponerme largo con el AT ni se me ocurre, si no se diversifica se corre un riesgo muy grande, y si se diversifica lo más seguro es no ganar ni por encima de la inflación más la comisión que se lleva el broker. ::


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ene 2013)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Y lo más curioso no es eso, sino las webs que venden cientos de bots diferentes, o les das tu dinero y te dejan usar un bot de su amplia gama. Con que sólo uno funcionase, su autor se haría millonario. Si no, ¿por qué venderlo? Y sobre todo, ¿por qué esos precios y comisiones tan asequibles para todo el mundo? Si yo tuviese un bot que realmente funcionase, no lo vendería por menos de 8 ó 9 cifras, y sería un chollo para el comprador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además sus empleados ganan millones de dólares entre salario y bonus. ^^

Suelen ser normalmente firmas de prop trading o prop desks dentro de los bancos de inversión. 

Yo si me arrepiento de algo es de no haber hecho una carrera en matemáticas o ingeniería informática para poder acceder a uno de estos puestos xD


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Por cierto shikazzo, dudo que tu uses únicamente el análisis técnico, creía que lo hacías porque en tu primer post decías "vende a X, compra a Y, va a subir a Z, y se desploma en..." porque unas lineas lo decían
> 
> Si usas AT y AF a la vez, no le veo mucho peligro, pero usas AT solamente, es un suicidio.



La verdad es que estoy flipando, ahora resulta que otros te pueden decir lo que te sirve o lo que no :8:

Pues no señor, no tienes razón y afortunadamente lo digo con conocimiento de causa, no como tú, que no puedes conocer a todo el mundo, pues sé de casos de traders que basan su operativa únicamente en el AT y les va estupendamente. ¿Que el AT de manual de poco sirve y lo más probable es que termines desplumado? Totalmente de acuerdo con la afirmación, pero quién se tome la molestia de desgranar el mercado y analizar sus mecanismos más allá de las figuritas y líneas, podrá ver comportamientos y patrones de alguna forma definidos que con su detección pueden ayudar a crear un sistema de especulación exitoso, y todo eso examinando exclusivamente el gráfico.

Personalmente el intradía se me escapa totalmente, y no por ello pensaré que es imposible ganar dinero en él, porque sé de sobras que hay gente que se forra en esa temporalidad, en todo caso me limitaré a decir lo que creo, que es que es muy difícil para los iniciados -y para gente que lleva tiempo en el mercado- competir a tan corto plazo. Es que manda cojones que vengan a decirte lo suicida que eres sin conocer tus resultados, bueno, a decir verdad, como consecuencia de un post en el que clavó el escenario descrito como es el caso que nos ocupa, lo que es todavía peor. No, no, no. Enhorabuena, Shikazz0 -eso es lo que hay que decir-, y gracias por compartir tu visión del mercado, que sin duda ha hecho ganar dinero, y luego, si eso, mostrar algo de esceptisismo preguntando por el sistema que emplea, pero afirmar rotundamente que es suicida ya es traspasar la línea de lo atrevido.

Y de regalo dejo una anomalía producto de las tendencias suicidas, como puede ser una operación en IAG desarrollada a partir de lo que había en el gráfico, ignorando por completo el entorno fundamental de la compañía:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-153.html#post7926530


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Ok, entonces me puedes explicar porque Santander en 2007 valía 10 €, en 2009 valía 3 €, en 2011 valía 9 €, en 2012 valía 3.8 € y en 2013 vale 6.5 €?
> 
> Tu perro tiene la correa muy larga para dar variaciones dónde se triplica la valoración de una acción eh... ¿O será que tiene más que ver con la psicología, como decía yo, y cuando hay euforia la cotización sube sin parar y cuando hay pánico baja sin razón? El pánico y la euforia es algo que el análisis técnico puede analizar y lo hace, el análisis fundamental te habría dicho que entre 2007 y 2013 el valor de Santander es el mismo practicamente



Santander es una empresa particular. La bolsa es el conjunto de los valores que la componen.

Ha notado vd. algún cambio en su nivel de vida en los últimos años? observa miseria a su alrededor? desahucios? O aún estamos en la champions league de las economias?

Cuando responda a esa pregunta echele un vistazo al IBEX y reflexione.

Y si, por supuesto que las valoraciones dependen también de la psicología de masas, y eso hamijo, se detecta con el olfato, no hay método "cerrado", observando a su alrededor y evaluando cómo piensa y actua la gente. 

Puede vd ver la psicología de masas en un grafico de 1 min? y de 5 min? y de 1 hora?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Subrayo y pongo en negrita algo que he pensado siempre desde que empece a usar el AT y empece a ver, que magufada o no funcionaba...
> 
> Ya sea por profecia autocumplida o porque las lineas son capaces de predecir el futuro (cosa menos probable) el AT funciona, el que no lo quiera ver...genial por el, que use el fundamental, pero descartar del todo el AT me parece una soberana idiotez, por mucho que fuese profecia autocumplida...¿quien no se habria puesto corto contra la libra cuando hablo Soros y la tiro al inframundo? Pues toma profecia autocumplida...



A toro pasado todos somos Manolete.

¿Quien no se habria puesto largo en el IBEX cuand cotizaba a 16000? Ya sabe, la tendencia era sostenida, "follow the trend", que dicen por ahí.

Como le comentaba otro forero por ahí, genere numeros aleatorios y pongalos en una gráfica, verá como empieza a ver patrones por todos lados...

Y en cuanto a lo de la profecia autocumplida me refiero al trading cuantitativo, esos algoritmos detectan patrones estadisticos y encuentran las verdaderas ineficiencias en el mercado, y le aseguro que no tienen nada que ver con lineas trazadas en un gráfico ni fibonaccis ni nada parecido.

De todos modos, si vd. dice que le funciona, es vd. libre de hacer con su dinero lo que le plazca.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> El análisis técnico funciona por psicología de masas y en los últimos años porque la mayor parte del mercado es controlado por ordenadores que precisamente se basan en el análisis técnico para operar (las máquinas no tienen sentimientos, simplemente datos)
> 
> No voy a ponerme a discutir si funciona o no funciona, porque para mí es obvio, lo que está claro es que la gente se piensa que dominar el análisis técnico está tirado y no es verdad, no son dos líneas en un gráfico ni cosas de esas y tiene que hacer lo que digo yo sí o sí, existen probabilidades, puntos de giro y tal, no puedes predecir exactamente que va a hacer el mercado pero si puedes tener la suficiente idea de lo que va a hacer como para ganarle dinero, pero bueno, cada cual a lo suyo, si os guiais por fundamental adelante, no es nada malo a larguísimo plazo
> 
> ...



Antes me decia que si el Santander no guardaba correlacion con la economia real, que daba muchos bandazos,y ahora vd. mismo sin darse cuenta está usando el mismo análisis.

El perro se ha alejado mucho, y tarde o temprano tendrá que volver. El perro como verá, no lleva correa, pero responde a los silbidos del amo.

De todos modos veo que vd. no se basa solamente en AT, ya que tiene una visión general de lo que ocurre en los mercados y lo pone en perspectiva.

Yo personalmente no conozco ni a una sola persona que gane dinero de forma consistente con el AT, OJO, he conocido a gente que si que gana... durante un tiempo, porque usan sistemas de Martingala y les va de miedo, hasta que un día les ocurre el "evento inesperado" y se pulen la cuenta en 15 minutos.

Ojo con los apalancamientos, otra cosa que veo mucho por los mundillos del trading es de gente presumiendo de meter apalancamientos de 50 a 1 y burradas similares, cuando que a nivel profesional se mete 2:1 o 3:1 a lo sumo ( 6 o 7 a 1 los fondos mas agresivos )


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Resultados?
> 
> *- Como trader: 95% de rentabilidad haciendo trading, con apalancamiento medio de 10:1, rentabilidad como trader total apalancamiento incluido: 1500%*
> .



Apalancamiento de 10 a 1 con todo su capital?? ::

Que clase de Sharpe Ratio esta vd. manejando?? Lo digo porque las mejores estrategias que he visto alcanzan un 20% de retorno anual ( sin apalancamiento ) y aplicando criterios de apalancamiento optimo (criterio de Kelly por ejemplo) sale aprox 5:1 debido a las altas volatilidades en los retornos, y como las distribuciones estadisticas tienen las colas muy largas en este mundillo , la mayoria de gente suele ir con 2:1 o 3:1

O ha dado vd. con el santo grial o es vd. un kamikaze ::


----------



## Latigo (6 Ene 2013)

*El que te vende algo para hacerte rico UN 100% ES UN TIMO*



> Y lo más curioso no es eso, sino las webs que venden cientos de bots diferentes, o les das tu dinero y te dejan usar un bot de su amplia gama. Con que sólo uno funcionase, su autor se haría millonario. Si no, ¿por qué venderlo? Y sobre todo, ¿por qué esos precios y comisiones tan asequibles para todo el mundo? Si yo tuviese un bot que realmente funcionase, no lo vendería por menos de 8 ó 9 cifras, y sería un chollo para el comprador.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> *El que te vende algo para hacerte rico UN 100% ES UN TIMO*



Completamente cierto.

Pero estos bots son muuuuuy sutiles, suelen hacer competiciones y llevar graficos de rentabilidades pasadas, donde toman un historico, ajustan el bot para que obtenga resultados optimos ( incurriendo en el fenomeno del curve overfitting). De esta forma ya hay una "prueba" de lo bien que funcionan en el pasado.

Pero el timo no termina ahí, luego los ponen en competiciones y en rankings en un servidor cualquiera y se puede ver como algunos sostienen sus rentabilidades abismales a tiempo real, asi que todo parece legítimo y los pardillos compran el bot.

El truco es usar sistemas de martingala, de manera que se gana el 98% de las veces, pero cuando se pierde, se pierde hasta la camisa. Pero claro, en este tiempo el bot ya se habra vendido a miles de incautos y a empezar con el timo nuevamente.

Mucho ojito con estas cosas.


----------



## Latigo (6 Ene 2013)

100% de acuerdo en el Forex la mayoría son timos, hasta el propio software solo te permite optimizar 1 mes, para que no veas que si considera 2 años siempre te arruinas.



pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Completamente cierto.
> 
> Pero estos bots son muuuuuy sutiles, suelen hacer competiciones y llevar graficos de rentabilidades pasadas, donde toman un historico, ajustan el bot para que obtenga resultados optimos ( incurriendo en el fenomeno del curve fitting). De esta forma ya hay una "prueba" de lo bien que funcionan en el pasado.
> 
> ...


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Ene 2013)

Interesante artículo. No comparto algún punto de vista, pero en su conjunto no está mal. La Espada de Damocles, con doble filo, pende sobre nuestras cabezas.

Hacia la ruina desde la euforia - LLENO DE ENERGA - Cotizalia.com

Este es el final, resumiendo para los perezosos ::
*¿Cómo se forman las burbujas?*

Cuando todos los estados están empeñados en crear inflación e inyectar liquidez no soportada por fundamentales, se incentiva una burbuja en los beneficiarios de esa liquidez: el gasto político y las empresas y bancos zombis, esas que debían haber quebrado pero que se mantienen “vivas” con créditos renovados eternamente porque suponen un agujero demasiado grande para los bancos. Se desincentiva la limpieza del sistema, porque el “demasiado grande para caer” se convierte en norma. No hace falta ser eficiente y productivo, solo hay que ser gordo. No grande, sino gordo.

Cuando las políticas monetarias no convencionales se convierten en norma, se crean burbujas por doquier en los dos extremos, soberano EEUU y alemán en el lado “supuesto bajo riesgo” y las empresas y países en quiebra por el lado del “riesgo alto”. Ese cero por ciento de interés por bonos americanos o alemanes es tan injustificado como recibir solo un 5% de cupón en bonos de empresas o países al borde del colapso. Y además se crea un “exceso de oferta” de deuda con utilidad marginal negativa. Las economías no mejoran.

No vayamos a estropear una formula tan “exitosa”. Con ella llega un exceso de riesgo que lleva a volatilidades extremas en mercados financieros que no están soportados por fundamentales.

Los bancos centrales, por supuesto, no quiebran, porque lo paga usted y sus nietos. Perpetúan sus medidas “no convencionales” que son ya habituales, arruinando a sus ciudadanos vía inflación y devaluación. Pero mientras se soporte la burbuja de gasto público y las bolsas den “sensación de riqueza” –me encanta ese término-, no pasa nada. Y se da la patada hacia delante.* Eso sí, como bien explicaba un lector mío, los bancos centrales pueden perder su crédito y que su papel no valga nada. En esa carrera parece que estamos.*

Las burbujas se pinchan con un “shock de demanda”. Cuando desaparece o se seca el flujo de nuevos participes y, como en 2011, la competencia por capital se vuelve feroz. Y cuando ocurre, es de manera muy agresiva. Entonces el esquema piramidal deja de funcionar, qué fastidio. Pues nada, disfrutémoslo mientras dure.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Ene 2013)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Apalancamiento de 10 a 1 con todo su capital?? ::
> 
> Que clase de Sharpe Ratio esta vd. manejando?? Lo digo porque las mejores estrategias que he visto alcanzan un 20% de retorno anual ( sin apalancamiento ) y aplicando criterios de apalancamiento optimo (criterio de Kelly por ejemplo) sale aprox 5:1 debido a las altas volatilidades en los retornos, y como las distribuciones estadisticas tienen las colas muy largas en este mundillo , la mayoria de gente suele ir con 2:1 o 3:1
> 
> O ha dado vd. con el santo grial o es vd. un kamikaze ::



Cuando empecé con el trading estaba en segundo de carrera, y en aquel entonces era un completo kamikaze, con mucha suerte eso sí, hice 3 jugadas con el 50% de mi capital , uno detrás de otro, por suerte o habilidad o una combinación de ambas, los tres movimientos me salieron con anillo al dedo, de media conseguí un 10% de beneficios en cada movimiento, con apalancamiento 10:1 , eso equivale a duplicar lo invertido, luego hice movimientos más pequeños en los cuales seguí acertando.
Sin embargo cada movimiento los estudiaba durante semanas, operaba muy poco pero observaba mucho, leía mucho las noticias y así desarrollé lo que podemos definir como "intuición".

Hasta que llegó ese día..., estaba tan convencido de que un acuerdo entre los griegos y la troika iba a disparar el valor de las acciones de los bancos europeos, que puse un 50% en uno de los bancos más expuestos a la deuda griega..., yo especulaba que se iba a llegar a ese acuerdo y que Grecia no iba a quebrar... cuan fue mi sorpresa que el acuerdo sí ocurrió... pero las acciones se desplomaron... ¿Porqué? Porque a un funcionario de turno del BCE salió diciendo que la quiebra de Grecia era inevitable... -10% aquel día... -100% de lo invertido = -50% de toda mi cartera.

Luego en las siguientes semanas salió merkel para calmar los mercados y que se realizaban avances en grecia y el valor subió un 20%...

Acerté, pero no acerté en el momento que yo creía. 

Claro que sabía que no había que poner todos los huevos en una misma cesta, ¿Pero sabes como se siente uno cuando multiplica por 15 su capital inicial en menos de un año?, pues se siente que tienes un exceso de confianza y que te crees Gordon Gekko, y tus huevos se expanden y se hacen más grandes, tan grandes que te crees que con ese movimiento que tanto has planeado vas a poder comprarte el Audi A6...

Pero de los errores se aprenden, y mucho, te das cuenta que tienes que seguir mejorando y corregir esse error y no volver a cometerlo.

Seguí más tarde con el trading, un año más, pero esta vez arriesgaba solo el 10% de mi cartera por cada movimiento, éxito rotundo, recuperé el dinero perdido tras medio año de inactividad (los pasé empollandome libros de la carrera, que por cierto me matriculé en 10 asignaturas ese cuatrimestre + 5 asignaturas (equivalente a 1.5 años de carrera) que me quedaron del anterior...no iba a clase el cuatrimestre anterior porque estaba 100% de mi tiempo leyendo noticias y realizando análisis, saqué 7 matrículas de honor, 2 sobresalientes y 6 notables), observando los mercados, aprendiendo nuevas técnicas y estrategias, etc). 

Y luego pasé al area de la inversión por las ventajas que trae + falta de tiempo, opero en 25 valores distinto, los pesos de cada valor ajustado a la volatidad que tienen, y con apalancamiento 10:1, capital expuesto: 50% pero muy diversificado, el otro 50% lo he sacado y lo he invertido en un pequeño negocio autogestionado.

Aunque sigo haciendo trading con el 5% de mi cartera, de ese 5% arriesgo el 0.5% en cada movimiento, lo hago en mis ratos libres.

No he pasado de ser analista junior a analista senior en mi firma en tan solo 2 meses por nada cuando normalmente se tarda años, les he hecho ganar a mi equipo un 10% en los últimos 2 meses del año por mis recomendaciones de compra. Espero ser gestor de fondos en 1 ó 2 años.


----------



## Latigo (6 Ene 2013)

La gestión de Capital es la clave del beneficio. Apalancamiento significa matemáticas y saber programar.


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> La gestión de Capital es la clave del beneficio. Apalancamiento significa matemáticas y saber programar.



Para mí, apalancamiento no significa más que jugar con un dinero que no es tuyo, pagar más intereses y jugar con un riesgo todavía mayor porque puedes perder un dinero que no es tuyo.
Una de las normas básicas que se suelen poner en bolsa es no jugar con un dinero que no tengas, el apalancamiento es para especuladores.


----------



## kemado (7 Ene 2013)

*Solo entro aquí para pedir disculpas a Shikazz0 por mi análisis superficial sobre sus conocimientos.
*
He llegado a la conclusión de que aparte de muchos mas conocimientos que yo, tienes bastante sentido común e intuición. :Aplauso:

Aunque los mensajes de FC.................... ::::::::::::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Ene 2013)

No se si está dicho pero el BBVA en 2012 no bajado de 4 leuros.
Así que la predicción no fué certera del todo. 
El que hubiera hecho caso para invertir nunca hubiera entrado en la acción. ::
BBVA | Precio de Acciones de BBVA | Acciones BBVA


----------



## Sharik (8 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No se si está dicho pero el BBVA en 2012 no bajado de 4 leuros.
> Así que la predicción no fué certera del todo.
> El que hubiera hecho caso para invertir nunca hubiera entrado en la acción. ::
> BBVA | Precio de Acciones de BBVA | Acciones BBVA



Hombre si el caso es buscarle la puntilla pues si, pero ya reconocio el que no habia acertado e incluso dijo que la caida que hubo no era la que el esperaba.

Me encantan los foros por el tema de la diversidad de opinion, pero hay gente que es como las hienas esperando al minimo fallo para decir: "no se puede predecir" "te lo dije" "yo lo hago mejor" y un larguisimo etc...sin siquiera aportar nada, por lo menos hay gente que se la juega, y hace sus predicciones, con mayor o menos acierto, pero no obligan a nadie a seguirle, y acierten o no aqui estamos todos para aprender un poco mas cada dia, no para vapulear a alguien cuando no hace las mismas cosas que nosotros, o no piensa igual que nosotros...pensar que tienes la verdad suprema en la cartera lo unico que hara sera que mas tarde o temprano te arruines, siempre hay que estar abierto a escuchar a los demas, con criterio propio, pero sin descalificar como he visto que se empezo haciendo en este hilo.

Saludos!


----------



## Shikazz0 (8 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No se si está dicho pero el BBVA en 2012 no bajado de 4 leuros.
> Así que la predicción no fué certera del todo.
> El que hubiera hecho caso para invertir nunca hubiera entrado en la acción. ::
> BBVA | Precio de Acciones de BBVA | Acciones BBVA



Primero, ya dije que habia acertado 4 de los 5 puntos

Segundo, también dije que en realidad no es el rebote que esperaba, aún queda una caída (que puede dividirse en varias subondas, obviamente)y ahí ya sí que seguramente vendrá el rebote "bueno", si lees el hilo hablo de recuperar los 16000 a largo plazo, bien, pues no, antes de ver nuevos máximos históricos veremos nuevos mínimos del milenio (o sea que creo que se perforarán mínimos de 2003), y en esa ocasión te aseguro que BBVA bajará los 4 € y bien... Y cuidado que no se vaya a los 3 €, que es posible

Tercero, he dado cifras orientativas sobre el IBEX incluyendo timing, dije que en Julio-Agosto se verían mínimos y que éstos serían entre 5000 y 6000 puntos, dije que antes de finales de año el BBVA pasaría los 6.5 € antes de terminar el año, todo eso lo dije en Mayo a 7 meses y medio de terminar el año y en caida libre

Y cuarto y último, si vas a buscar los fallos, almenos que sea un fallo grave, como el del S&P, que dije que le tocaba caer en 1425 y aún hoy está por encima... Aunque sigo pensando que le toca caer


----------



## Cafalsk28 (8 Ene 2013)

Hola Shikazz0, has hecho ya el experimento del valor de la vivienda en términos de oro que te dije?, no te dije que lo hicieras para picarte, sólo por curiosidad


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Y cuarto y último, si vas a buscar los fallos, almenos que sea un fallo grave, como el del S&P, que dije que le tocaba caer en 1425 y aún hoy está por encima... Aunque sigo pensando que le toca caer



Si no resuelven la incertidumbre del techo de deuda lo más seguro es que empiece a caer este mes o el que viene y el eur/usd vuelva a 1.5 por lo menos antes de 2014 
Por mí esa te la doy por acertada. :


----------



## Cafalsk28 (8 Ene 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Si no resuelven la incertidumbre del techo de deuda lo más seguro es que empiece a caer este mes o el que viene y el eur/usd vuelva a 1.5 por lo menos antes de 2014
> Por mí esa te la doy por acertada. :



Perdona que me entremeta en vuestra conversación pero creo que durante los próximos 3-5 años el € es bajista frente al $, si bien es cierto que también pienso que ambas divisas se van a revalorizar con fuerza frente al oro, o lo que es lo mismo, subidas de los tipos de interés.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (8 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Primero, ya dije que habia acertado 4 de los 5 puntos
> 
> Segundo, también dije que en realidad no es el rebote que esperaba, aún queda una caída (que puede dividirse en varias subondas, obviamente)y ahí ya sí que seguramente vendrá el rebote "bueno", si lees el hilo hablo de recuperar los 16000 a largo plazo, bien, pues no, antes de ver nuevos máximos históricos veremos nuevos mínimos del milenio (o sea que creo que se perforarán mínimos de 2003), y en esa ocasión te aseguro que BBVA bajará los 4 € y bien... Y cuidado que no se vaya a los 3 €, que es posible
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo Shikazz0, para el ibex 35 barajo 2 posibles escenarios donde los nuevos mínimos los situaría en las inmediaciones del otño-invierno de este 2013, en uno de ellos me salen entre los 4500-5000 puntos y para el más severo en torno a los 3000-3500 puntos de ibex, pero afinando más la fecha de posibles mínimos me situaría en septiembre-octubre de 2013.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Ene 2013)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Perdona que me entremeta en vuestra conversación pero creo que durante los próximos 3-5 años el € es bajista frente al $, si bien es cierto que también pienso que ambas divisas se van a revalorizar con fuerza frente al oro, o lo que es lo mismo, subidas de los tipos de interés.



Lo de la revalorización de divisas frente a oro la veo difícil de cumplir.
Es verdad que el oro tiene que corregir la burbuja por la inestabilidad reciente de los mercados pero a la larga el sistema financiero basado en deuda es insostenible si los Bancos Centrales no le dan de vez en cuando a imprimir.
La del euro bajista a largo plazo la veo posible pero dando bandazos, no sería algo muy lineal. 
ienso:


----------



## Sharik (8 Ene 2013)

Como va a ser el € bajista frente al $ si por el momento en Europa tenemos la firme creencia de no imprimir dinero...(miedo a la inflacion y tal) mientras que en los Estates no dan a basto con la impresora??

Podrias explicarlo un poco mas? Porque asi de primeras yo hubiera dicho todo lo contrario (a un plazo menor, no me atrevo con lo de de 3 a 5 años)


----------



## Shikazz0 (8 Ene 2013)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Hola Shikazz0, has hecho ya el experimento del valor de la vivienda en términos de oro que te dije?, no te dije que lo hicieras para picarte, sólo por curiosidad



La verdad es que tengo curiosidad, pero es un poco tedioso mirarlo y tengo exámenes a finales de Enero-Febrero, voy a por el 9 de media de expediente y ahora mismo sólo tengo tiempo de mirar gráficos así por encima, dentro de un mes lo miraré si me acuerdo xD


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Como va a ser el € bajista frente al $ si por el momento en Europa tenemos la firme creencia de no imprimir dinero...(miedo a la inflacion y tal) mientras que en los Estates no dan a basto con la impresora??
> 
> Podrias explicarlo un poco mas? Porque asi de primeras yo hubiera dicho todo lo contrario (a un plazo menor, no me atrevo con lo de de 3 a 5 años)



Yo de momento opino euro alcista para este año.
En la gráfica se ve claro el patrón regular.
Euro Dólar | EUR USD | Cambio Euro Dólar | Cotización Dólar
Más a largo plazo podría pasar cualquier cosa, incluso podría romperse la unión monetaria europea.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Ene 2013)

Sharik dijo:


> Como va a ser el € bajista frente al $ si por el momento en Europa tenemos la firme creencia de no imprimir dinero...(miedo a la inflacion y tal) mientras que en los Estates no dan a basto con la impresora??
> 
> Podrias explicarlo un poco mas? Porque asi de primeras yo hubiera dicho todo lo contrario (a un plazo menor, no me atrevo con lo de de 3 a 5 años)



Yo no defiendo que el Euro sea bajista/alcista contra el dolar. Pero pese a que en los USA se le ha dado a la impresora, la cosa no es tan sencilla.

El USD es divisa de reserva mundial, que lo que viene a significar en la práctica que si vd. no la acepta y no mantiene sus reservas en ella, le van a introducir un trozo de metal a gran velocidad en el parietal anterior.

USA tiene un poderio militar que es el que marca el valor de su divisa, y por eso hacen que sea el resto el que se vaya comiendo las pérdidas de poder adquisitivo del dolar, eso y el control del petroleo ( para el que se sirve de su ejército si es necesario). USA, como dicen muchos foreros es una impresora y 11 porta-aviones

Libia intentó escaparse del dolar, e Irán lo lleva tiempo intentando.

Si fuera vd. USA que haría? Dejar de usar la impresora? O quizá armaría una buena a quien intentara quitarle sus privilegios?

Mi predicción es que el dolar aguantará en tanto en cuanto USA mantenga su poderío militar.

Además tienen el soporte de muchos países donde los USA han colocado a títeres como presidentes, y que obedecen sus órdenes, LATAM es un gran ejemplo de esto.


----------



## fenixesp (13 Ene 2013)

Shikazz0 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, me he registrado al enterarme en FC de la existencia de este hilo y para aclarar algunas cosas.
> 
> Primero decir que no soy un gurú ni mucho menos, tampoco soy alguien que se aburría en casa y decidió abrir un hilo así a boleo a ver si acertaba algo, se podría decir que sé de qué hablo, aunque no lo suficiente como para que me investigue la CNMV (no tengo información privilegiada, simplemente analizo gráficos mediante análisis técnico)
> 
> ...



Muy buen analisis gracias por el a ver si me pongo un poco con ondas de elliott que las tengo olvidadas


----------



## La Maria Autentica (13 Ene 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Estadísticamente el análisis técnico falla más que acierta, de hecho hay un libro de análisis técnico cuyo título no me acuerdo, que trata sobre la efectividad del análisis técnico mirándolo desde un punto de vista estadístico.
> 
> Y si te das cuenta, no hay un solo fondo de inversión que utilice únicamente el análisis técnico, y la mayoría ni lo utilizan.




ehhh Busque a un tal "pillao", (no "el pillao") en "la bolsa.com". 

Ese forero, en un concurso de AT, estuvo dos años y medio sin fallar ni una sola vez, (y se fué por aburrimiento) mientras el resto de los 100 analistas, a los tres meses ya habían fallado absolutamente todos.

Desde entonces veo el análisis técnico de otro modo.


----------



## juancho (13 Ene 2013)

Yo no dudo ni un momento que Jdnec_wow sea un maquinon en los mercados bursátiles. De hecho da gusto leerle porque se aprende un montón,pero creo que se equivoca al decir que el AT es una falacia para vendedores de humo.

Lo digo porque a mi me estan gestionando el capital desde hace tiempo dos traders mediante cuentas PAMM y son chartistas puros y duros.Tienen una tasa de aciertos brutal y su sistema es buscar patrones de agotamiento que auguren un cambio de tendencia o un gap.

A me me apasiona este mundo y me gustaria poder algun dia poder gestionarme mis ahorros sin necesidad de acudir a nadie.tengo por ahi unas cuentas demo sin mucho éxito:´(.El problema es que entre chartistas y fundamentalistas ya no se ni que es lo mejor para poder empezar a crearme un sistema.Me he leido ya tantos libros y blogs que creo que estoy colapsado y acabo viéndolo todo tan dificil que me hace pensar en "Manolete,si no sabes torear pa que te metes".

En fin,seguire insistiendo aunque el rojo sea mi color por el momento.


PD: acepto consejos


----------



## japiluser (13 Ene 2013)

pongo alfombra roja!


----------



## Radikallibre (28 Ene 2013)

Hoy ha sido la mayor caída del año.
Estará próxima la gran caída que esperamos?

Iluminanos maestro!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2013)

juancho dijo:


> Yo no dudo ni un momento que Jdnec_wow sea un maquinon en los mercados bursátiles. De hecho da gusto leerle porque se aprende un montón,pero creo que se equivoca al decir que el AT es una falacia para vendedores de humo.
> 
> Lo digo porque a mi me estan gestionando el capital desde hace tiempo dos traders mediante cuentas PAMM y son chartistas puros y duros.Tienen una tasa de aciertos brutal y su sistema es buscar patrones de agotamiento que auguren un cambio de tendencia o un gap.
> 
> ...



Lo más importante es saber que plazo de tiempo quieres operar.
A largo hay que usar el AF, a corto el AT.
Luego dentro del AT hay que saber operar tendencial o contratendencial.
Dentro del AT a medio se suele operar más bien tendencial combinado con AF, a corto más bien contratendencial y pasando del AF.
Para uno que se lo tome como hobby, yo le aconsejaría unicamente leer AF tipo comprar y mantener estilo Warren Buffet.
Por ejemplo hacer una cartera con 10% de 10 acciones diferentes y cada principio de año cambiar 2 o 3 o bien porque o no han dado resultados, o bien porque ya los han dado y se pueden considerar sobrevaloradas. 
Considerando largo el año, corto el intradía, y medio el resto. ::

Yo el Ibex lo veo muy volatil, si no te gusta el riesgo irse a por el Dax. :ouch:


----------



## Radikallibre (3 Feb 2013)

Es este el comienzo de la gran caída?
Manifiestate, oh gran guru burbujista!


----------



## jajavi (4 Feb 2013)

Dondinero dijo:


> bajar el ibex de 8724 a 8207 en poquitos dias es al menos preocupante.



de preocupante nada, que esto con los cortos
ya tengo ganancia si o si, que corraaaa


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Feb 2013)

Lo que va a hacer eI Ibex 35 este año:





Esta gráfica se llama rebote de pelota de ping pong.


----------



## Radikallibre (4 Feb 2013)

Radikallibre dijo:


> Es este el comienzo de la gran caída?
> Manifiestate, oh gran guru burbujista!



Pues parece que si


----------



## currito (5 Feb 2013)

a cuánto incauto van a pillar? los cabrones penalizan los depósitos y la gente mete pasta en referenciados al ibex o acciones, veo muuucho dolor de aquí a verano.


----------



## Radikallibre (26 Feb 2013)

Subisubisubidon!


----------



## Algas (27 Feb 2013)

Gran hilo, por lo menos para aprender... espero que no decaiga!!!


----------



## Radikallibre (5 Abr 2013)

Hablamos maestro!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Abr 2013)

El at a largo plazo no sirve.
Toda tendencia empieza con una decision fundamental.


----------



## Radikallibre (6 Abr 2013)

Estoy siguiendo el tema en forocoches. Pena no poder comentar!


----------



## malcom1986 (6 Abr 2013)

Radikallibre dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo el tema en forocoches. Pena no poder comentar!



Compi, ahora si das una donación a una ONG de las señaladas en su web, te darán una invitación.

Saludos!!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Abr 2013)

Parece mentira que los de burbuja tengamos que ir forocoches para buscar un buen hilo sobre la bolsa. :|


----------



## Algas (6 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Parece mentira que los de burbuja tengamos que ir forocoches para buscar un buen hilo sobre la bolsa. :|



Triste y cierto... :S


----------



## Cafalsk28 (14 Ago 2013)

Señores, corrección del IBEX35 a la vista? 8900 ptos????, +1-1,50%???? veremos....si retrocede o los supera....si retrocede, hasta dónde y cuánto lo hará? Apuestas.


----------



## Radikallibre (14 Ago 2013)

Espero un septiembre octubre de miedo. Demasiada calma para estos tiempos.


----------



## apeche2000 (14 Ago 2013)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Señores, corrección del IBEX35 a la vista? 8900 ptos????, +1-1,50%???? veremos....si retrocede o los supera....si retrocede, hasta dónde y cuánto lo hará? Apuestas.



A este nivel me pondría corto antes que largo, la verdad.


----------



## rufus (31 Ago 2013)

Ya no comenta Shikazz0? No se pasa ni por FC ya xD Aun veis valida su prediccion de IBEX a menos de 6000 mas pronto que tarde?


----------

